# Florida pusley and old world diamond-flower



## EKLC (Oct 12, 2012)

Two obscure ones for you today, anyone know if these are o.k? 

Florida pusley






old world diamond-flower






I normally wouldn't worry about random weeds which are not on the list of common toxic species, but my pancake just gobbles these two down in such great quantities that I want to make sure.


----------

